# Hello



## 351437 (Sep 25, 2021)

Hi ,
I hope to be able to find kind, trust worthy genuine people to talk to . I hope to be able to somehow also be a friend to anyone as well.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Welcome to TAM -- lots of good folks here!


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

We are all extremely nice! Welcome.


----------



## 351437 (Sep 25, 2021)

jlg07 said:


> Welcome to TAM -- lots of good folks here!


Thanks 😊


----------



## 342853 (Mar 11, 2020)

Im here if anyone needs a chat.


----------

